# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Удаление ПКО, 1с8.1 Управление торговлей 10.3

## sibbear

Помогите разобраться новичку!
Чищу базу от лишних документов. Ставлю на удаление Приходный кассовый ордер. По поиску - этот ордер не прикреплен ни к одному документу. Когда запускаю "Поиск элементов поставленных на удаление" этот ордер не виден. Куда копать?:confused:
И еще ситуация:
В справочнике есть контрагент. У контрагента есть договор. Ставлю на удаление контрагента и договор. При удалении документы ссылаются друг на друга. Как их удалить?:confused:

----------


## fotoera

Наверное ни как.
Я тоже долго мучился по этому вопросу и бросил всё как есть.

----------


## sibbear

А я всетаки их удалил, правда не понял как. Чтото на угад потыкал в правах в конфигураторе и он мне потом дал все удалить. Поставьте на одного пользователя все права какие возможно...
А по контрагент-договор, нужно в контрагенте/договоры с договора снять "основной", чтобы он небыл жирным, и тогда должно удалиться

----------


## Maksy_G

> ...удалил, правда не понял как. Чтото на угад потыкал...


маладееец! просто красавец! :D побольше бы таких людей!

----------


## sibbear

А у меня выбор был? Я месяц ответа ждал...

----------


## Bac3@mail.ru

Можно групповой обработкой в помеченных на удаление документах, почистить реквизиты с сылками на документы которые сами помечены и тоже не удаляются.

----------

